# Jumping Critique?



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Hey guys can you critique my jumping?
I was looking through my pics and I thought I would post some.


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

I think you've got a great style, and have a nice strong base! The only thing I would say is that you seem to be overjumping a bit - You are covering the horse's whole neck at time, and it isn't necassary over these smaller jumps. Are you used to jumping larger? Just try to tone it down a notch - Think about not two pointing for a while. Just standing up in the saddle and stretching your arms. This opposite extreme of what you have should balance our your position nicely eventually. I like your heel a lot, too!!


----------



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> I think you've got a great style, and have a nice strong base! The only thing I would say is that you seem to be overjumping a bit - You are covering the horse's whole neck at time, and it isn't necassary over these smaller jumps. Are you used to jumping larger? Just try to tone it down a notch - Think about not two pointing for a while. Just standing up in the saddle and stretching your arms. This opposite extreme of what you have should balance our your position nicely eventually. I like your heel a lot, too!!


Thankss
Yeah I'm used to jumping about 3'3-3'6.


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

You look better than I've ever looked, I'm sure! But I don't know much about jumping so I couldn't really give you any advice, sorry. Good job though!


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

your release is a wee bit over the top. We joking call that a "Grand Prix" release, around my barn. My opinion would be to keep a better feel on your horses mouth, and not fling your hands up the neck.


----------



## gablehaus (Feb 24, 2012)

More than anything you need to ride your distances because your position is great but the fan and the barrels is too far away and the dark bay horse got too close to the base of the jump.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

You have a massive release, try letting the horses neck come to meet your hand instead of letting your hands meet their ears. hahaha  also, it seems you get ahead a little, im trying to imagine you on take off. i like your leg form though


----------



## equinegirl26 (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh my gosh, I LOVE your release!!


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

equineobsession3 said:


> Thankss
> Yeah I'm used to jumping about 3'3-3'6.


Never a problem!!  And you can tell  You look awesome, really! Just a bit 'over the top' for jumps at this size. Could you post some pics of you going higher? Would love to see your position as the bars pull up. I garuntee if you mock your position here exactly, you will get some wonderful feedback!


----------



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

xJumperx said:


> Never a problem!!  And you can tell  You look awesome, really! Just a bit 'over the top' for jumps at this size. Could you post some pics of you going higher? Would love to see your position as the bars pull up. I garuntee if you mock your position here exactly, you will get some wonderful feedback!


Thankss
Yeah, I'll post some now


----------



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Here yaa go(;


----------



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

I know, I look TERRIBLE on the 3rd pic. :lol:
Here's some more..


----------



## mbaron5731 (Nov 13, 2012)

^OOh niceee


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

you jump in such a long stirrup. I would fall off and eat dirt if my irons were that long! 

I am absolutely in love with the paint in a couple of your pictures!


----------



## Mariss (Nov 16, 2012)

Your form looks great! the only thing I noticed in a few pictures (not all of them!) is that you 'toe out' (a term that was repeated to me every second trying to switch from western to english) You can notice it especially in the first picture of you on the paint where its more a straighforward shot instead of a side shot.

Other than that you look good!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

Long stirrups is my only complaint.


----------



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

My stirrups are up as high as they can go.


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

roll em  your stirrups are way too long. Your release is still a bit much and you could have your chest up a little more. Other than that you look great.


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

You look great! As posted before, you don't need such a big release for the size of the jumps they are. Sit up a tad bit more as some pictures you are to close to your horses neck and you are almost "ducking". 
Personally, I love where your stirrups are, shows that you don't need your heel to anchor you(but still have your heel in a nice position), I don't like seeing such a over "exaggeration" of your heel being so far down, it becomes very tough on your ankles as you get older, you look to actually use your whole leg and your seat. Keep up the awesome job! 

Also: I think if you were to higher your stirrups you would be hiked up, you have a very long leg!


----------



## equineobsession3 (Nov 9, 2012)

Thankss


----------



## Milking Moo Moos (May 4, 2012)

Oh gosh if ONLY I had your equitation! I seriously think I might die and go to heaven if I rode like that. I can understand your big release, it looks like a couple of those shots some of the horses overjumped a bit or 'joyfull jumped'


----------

